
Why Is M-Theory the Leading Candidate for Theory of Everything? - bcaulfield
https://www.quantamagazine.org/why-is-m-theory-the-leading-candidate-for-theory-of-everything-20171218/
======
maxharris
It's not.

[https://perimeterinstitute.ca/people/lee-
smolin](https://perimeterinstitute.ca/people/lee-smolin)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Trouble_with_Physics](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Trouble_with_Physics)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time_Reborn](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time_Reborn)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Singular_Universe_and_the_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Singular_Universe_and_the_Reality_of_Time)

